# 8 month male guinie pig looking for a new home



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

an old freind has just advertised on facebook Guinea pig male 8mnths old named sonney is lookin 4new home he is free to a new hme. sonney has just lost his bunny friend so is lookin 4a new hme wv a bunny or on his own as long as he gets lots of attention. children have lost interest so if u knw of any1 who b interested pls leave msg thanx. x 
she is in swansea in wales if anyone can give this little one a home


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

bump...................


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im sorry I cant help out (I would be murdered) but can you please tell your friend how dangerous it is to keep gpigs and rabbits together, it would be really bad if they rehomed him to live with another rabbit. They have different diets to rabbits and they can easily be injured or killed by a kick from a bunny.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i will mesage her now hun thanks for the advice xx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

I can't help either as I am too far away.

But as TDM said please tell your friend how dangerous housing a piggie and bunny together is, not only can a rabbit break a piggies back with one misplaced kick, they both have different dietary needs and also al rabbits carry Bordatella which leads to pneumonia and death.

Here is a link to something I wrote up a while ago addressing the main issues maybe if you show her she might realise why it is such a bad idea. Guinea Pigs & Rabbits - Rabbit Retreat Forum


----------

